# First litter



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am proud to announce my first litter born last night/early morning.

Heard some uncharacteristic squeaks today and checked the nest and we have pinkies not done too much rummaging but there are a few.

Mum and babies doing well I love breeding time.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations on your first litter! Babies are so lovely ♥


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats! First litter is very special.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------

